# Removing wheel cover from steel wheel ??



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

How are the plastic wheel covers removed..??? Am I missing something in the owner's manual..???
Appears there are plastic lug nut covers holding the wheel cover to the steel rim..
There's something simple I'm missing...Please help this old guy out...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Pop them out... When i had my tire taken out because of a nail, all they did was take out those lug nuts, and pop out the rim.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

I'm not clear on "Pop them out..." Are you speaking about the plastic, lug nut covers..??? If so how are the "popped off" the actual lug nuts..??


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CLUBGUY said:


> I'm not clear on "Pop them out..." Are you speaking about the plastic, lug nut covers..??? If so how are the "popped off" the actual lug nuts..??


Oh! I am speaking about the Rim itself. Take off the lug nuts, after you do that, you can just "pop off" the rim. Just yank it... The lug nuts are holding the rim. Those are "fake" lugs to hold the rim.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Those are "fake" lugs to hold the rim. 
Are these 'fake" lugs threaded to the actual lugs...???


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CLUBGUY said:


> Those are "fake" lugs to hold the rim.
> Are these 'fake" lugs threaded to the actual lugs...???


If i remember correctly they are threaded to the same thread as the nuts under them. All i can remember is that the top ones need to come off to take off the rim.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Thanks....I will proceed slowly...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had the wheel covers off for my 2011 LS based model and yes the visible plastic lug nuts need to be loosened to take off the wheel cover. The wheel covers don't "pop off" - the plastic nuts hold them on and the wheel cover will basically fall off once you loosen them. When you put the wheel cover back on, the plastic nuts will only tighten to a certain degree until they reach their limit and start clicking. Kind of like the gas cap.

I had one of the wheel covers start making a repetitive noise with each revolution. I finally changed it to the right rear. I don't know if the noise went away or if it's still there but I can't hear it anymore so I'm happy.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for the response....your explanation is very clear...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CLUBGUY said:


> Thank you for the response....your explanation is very clear...


Thanks! lol


----------

